# DIY Double Stand, Ted Judy Style



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Recently, I needed to move a couple of 4' 33g long tanks around in my fish room. Specifically get one higher off the floor on a low double stand, and get one lower off the top of a 3 tier rack. So I built myself an 8' long double tiered rack for them. It's long enough to carry both, plus room left over for two tanks up to 36" long next to them. I used dado style construction, ala Ted Judy's site, where the weight on the lateral beams is supported directly on the legs and 2-1/2" #9 deck screws hold them in place in the dado cuts. The fit up worked well, with some light tapping require to set the 2x's in the slots. I mounted a power strip to the top rail(probaby going to cover it). Because of the thin profile, I used some stainless steel brackets left over from my job to anchor it to the wall and it is rock solid. A few screw in eye hooks on either end finished it off. I decided not to paint it at this point. Total cost for the lumber and screws was just under $30. Labor wise, from start to finish setting up was about 5 hrs.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good, similar to the way I build my racks except instead of 2x4 cross pieces i use plywood across underneath the tanks to which I attach my lighting.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand. I really like the dado style 2x4 stand from Ted's website, it's simple to build and very secure.

Two questions, what product and thickness is the black strips you placed between the tank and the 2x framing? I'm guessing foam weatherstripping.

What brand LED strips and what are the specs?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Deeda said:


> Nice job on the stand. I really like the dado style 2x4 stand from Ted's website, it's simple to build and very secure.
> 
> Two questions, what product and thickness is the black strips you placed between the tank and the 2x framing? I'm guessing foam weatherstripping.
> 
> What brand LED strips and what are the specs?


Thanks Deeda! These types of racks are really simple and cheap to build and don't require much beyond basic tools and hand skills.

The foam is a left over insul wrap from a central air project, but basically like weather stripping. I has self adhesive on one side, about 2" wide and maybe 3/16" thick. I cut it in half lengthwise and had enough to finish where the tanks are going for now.

The lights are these:
http://www.oznium.com/tri-chip-led-tube
I use the 20" white ones on all of my shallower tanks, and they also do well to light my 2 29g's too. I have 10 running off of a single 2 amp ac adapter, probably the max. I can't tell you how many have asked about them, and FWIW, their customer service is pretty good too.


----------

